# Any custom drivers for my Soundcard?



## ozomax1997 (Feb 14, 2019)

i have a soundblaster recon 3D Fatality PCIe and would like to know if there are any custom drivers?

Hardware ID 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020015


----------



## natr0n (Feb 14, 2019)

That card doesn't seem to have any modded drivers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 14, 2019)

ozomax1997 said:


> i have a soundblaster recon 3D Fatality PCIe and would like to know if there are any custom drivers?
> 
> Hardware ID
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020015



PAX Drivers


----------



## consoled (Feb 15, 2019)

Dldolby is compatible with many hardware. You can consult: dldolby.blogspot.com


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 19, 2019)

be aware that the drivers from dldolby are *unsigned*, so disabling driver signature enforcement is a must before installing them from dldolby


----------

